# Aussetzer beim WLAN



## dibe0014 (4. Februar 2006)

Hi,

mein WLAN hat immer wieder Aussetzer. Ich verbinde mich mit dem Access-Point und kann dann für ein paar Minuten problemlos surfen etc. Nach ein paar Minuten setzt die Verbindung mit dem Internet aus, obwohl die Verbindung zum WLAN bestehen bleibt. Das Problem tritt leider auch nur unregelmäßig auf.
Wenn ich mich mit einem anderen PC per WLAN verbinde, habe ich das Problem nicht. Es kann also nicht an der DSL-Verbindung liegen.

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung was es ein könnte?

Gruß

Benjamin


----------

